# Brake Load Sensing Valve



## larrymoencurly (May 17, 2003)

1998 Nissan Frontier XE, automatic, RWD, 2-wheel ABS 

The brake load sensing proportioning valve is leaking at the plunger, and I don't want to take a chance with a used valve or with just bypassing the valve. Nobody seems to stock this part, #46400-8B400 or #4648B410 (seems to have399 7YC molded into it), but another vehicle seems to use a part that looks identical on the outside, the Mitsubishi 1986-2007 compact Triton pickup, part #MB618321 , and it's available everywhere. Is it a reasonable substitute?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

larrymoencurly said:


> 1998 Nissan Frontier XE, automatic, RWD, 2-wheel ABS
> 
> The brake load sensing proportioning valve is leaking at the plunger, and I don't want to take a chance with a used valve or with just bypassing the valve. Nobody seems to stock this part, #46400-8B400 or #4648B410 (seems to have399 7YC molded into it), but another vehicle seems to use a part that looks identical on the outside, the Mitsubishi 1986-2007 compact Triton pickup, part #MB618321 , and it's available everywhere. Is it a reasonable substitute?


Curly,

Check with Beelineparts.com they have free shipping and ConyersNissan.com on amazon once you get the right part #. One of the part #'s you gave is discontinued, so hopefully it has been replaced with a new part #. If no new part then maybe a salvage yard from a low mileage truck.

Good Luck,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 46400-8B400 is the one you need, as it's made for a Frontier with an automatic transmission. The 46400-8B410 is for a Frontier with a manual transmission. Both have been discontinued and were never available on the aftermarket, so used is the only option. The load sensing valve works like an extra proportioning valve for the rear brakes. As you add weight to the back of the truck, it will cause the bed to lower, which actuates the LSV to control adjust the front/rear brake bias. If there is enough of a difference between a manual trans Frontier and one with an automatic transmission for Nissan to have two different valves, then I doubt the one for the Triton would be the same as the Nissan valve. I wouldn't recommend using it, but that's your decision. If you can't source a replacement LSV, you would be better off eliminating it, altogether. It'll just operate like an older truck which didn't have an LSV.


----------

